

Ask HN: Do startups follow Unix philosophy,or is 'one thing well' resource ltd.? - chemlily

A lot of the development trends in utilizing app integrations, where one app does one thing very well and exchanges data with other apps, seems similar to the UNIX pipe philosophy  - &quot;make each program do one thing well&quot; and you&#x27;re able to then pipe them for an output.<p>macbook &gt; bitbucket &gt; drone.io&gt; dploy &gt; digital ocean etc.<p>I don’t know if this is a function of small startups not having the resources to go big, or a conscious effort &#x2F; recoil from bloatware like Lotus Notes (no offense to IBM.)  Dropbox seems to keep their functionality very concise, for example.  Wanted to ask what the inside talk may be regarding this, if at all. TY.
======
ryanq_do
This might provide some insight on this trend:
[http://theleanstartup.com/](http://theleanstartup.com/)

This is one of many concepts that supports working from a MVP (minimum viable
product) and doing one thing (or a few things) really well and to build based
on real user metrics. This makes the whole thing a learning process with fast
iteration rather than a strict plan to market that is followed from beginning
to end.

